
Disney About To Acquire Playdom - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/22/disney-acquire-playdom/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
jessep
Social games including super famous characters sounds like a winner to me.

~~~
fookyong
+1

It always puzzled me as to why we don't see much of that.

...but I guess if you're Zynga and you're serving games to 70 million users
already, there's not much incentive for you to go chasing up character license
holders to split the rewards with them.

It also begs another question - since the nature of these social games is you
"create" your character, they seem to place much less emphasis on
characterisation. Are we ever going to have this generation's "Mario" for
example, or is character branding like that going to become extinct if the
long term trend is social gaming?

~~~
hiraki9
Social gaming is fundamentally about your relationships with your friends, not
about your relationship with a main character or avatar.

